# Generator Carrier



## peter1 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey guys I just purchased a kipor 3500ti and I was wondering how everyone else would carry theirs. I would like to buy some type of rack and weld it to the back of the camperâ€¦ any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks

Pete action


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We don't take the generator often. When we do, I put in the back of the Burb and throw a tarp over it.

I know, I know, gas fumes and all...........

I 'plan' to mount a receiver hitch on the front to carry the gen.

I don't the extra weight on the tail of thge OB


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Here's how I carry mine. That's it under the camo cover.

Scott


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Here's how I carry mine. That's it under the camo cover.
> 
> Scott
> 
> ...


I swear you should have linked the Beverly Hillbilly sound track to the picture... http://www.sitcomsonline.com/sounds/thebev...hillbillies.wav -- LOL

PS -- How heavy is that Generator -- I am thinking about getting one also -- let me know how you like it...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm smiling ear-to-ear listening to that. If we could embed sound, I would. And, if I could load Granny (the mother-in-law) on top and make her ride out there, I would.









I have the Honda EU3000is - about 150 pounds with gas in it. I love it. It runs everything and is very quiet. I do turn off the air conditioner when I run the microwave though - just a precaution, as I have run them both at the same time on occasion.

Scott


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi

I have also just purchased the Kipor 3500ti, I have been wondering what is the best method for traveling as well. The front hitch is a good idea. How did you mount the hitch? did you install it yourself or have a commercial company do it?

Thanks


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

dwest369 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have also just purchased the Kipor 3500ti, I have been wondering what is the best method for traveling as well. The front hitch is a good idea. How did you mount the hitch? did you install it yourself or have a commercial company do it?
> 
> ...


Hi D.

I installed it myself - WHAT A PAIN! Someone said they lived within a few miles of E-trailer (where I bought mine from) and they had them install it for $65.00. I think I paid about $100 to $120 for mine, so if you can buy it locally and have them install it for $200 or less total, I would do that.

Scott


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

peter1

I just opened my brand new Kipor 3500ti and found no Operator's Manual. Can you tell me if your's was within the shipping crate? Inside the unit? or if you have received one? I am of course checking with the seller. Just wanted some additional input in a hurry.

Thanks


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Scott

Thanks for the information on the front mounted hitch. I will check with my local hitch people.

Don


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I put my Kipor 3500ti in the back of the pickup. I have a lumber rack so I lock it to the lumber rack with a kryptonite lock through the handle. Locking it gives me a little peace of mind when we go into a grocery store or something. It also keeps it from rolling around. If you don't have a lumber rack but you do have a truck you might be able to loop a cable through the post holes and then lock it. I use the same lock to lock it to the trailer frame when I pull it out.

My electric cord will reach the back of the pickup so I don't always have to unload the generator. I have read about others who have set their generator up in the back of the truck and rigged a cord that ran directly to it so they could run the A/C while they were in motion. I have never done this but I could see wanting to do it when it's about 110 degrees out.

I have had my generator since nearly the first load came off the boat and it seems like I remember being disappointed in the nomenclature and users reference. I would have hoped they would have improved that by now. Just make sure you put good oil in it. That's the most important thing!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Cool...

I'm getting this front mount hitch installed soon....


----------



## peter1 (Feb 17, 2004)

it weighs about 140 lbs... taking it up to the guadalupe mount for spring break... no hook ups there and I will let you know how it works out when we get back..

pete


----------



## peter1 (Feb 17, 2004)

how much weight can that front carrier take????


----------



## peter1 (Feb 17, 2004)

one more question do... do you ground your generator and if you do what do you ground it to??? thanks

pete


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

peter1 said:


> how much weight can that front carrier take????
> [snapback]76865[/snapback]​


The hitch and the cargo carrier are each rated for 500 pounds.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

peter1 said:


> one more question do... do you ground your generator and if you do what do you ground it to??? thanks
> 
> pete
> 
> ...


I place it on the ground - that's about it.







Have not grounded it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

peter1 said:


> one more question do... do you ground your generator and if you do what do you ground it to??? thanks
> 
> pete
> 
> ...


Addition grounding is not required, just don't cut off the ground wire on the shore power cable. There is an option to put a ground wire to the Kipor 3500Ti but that is for an Earth ground and I don't know of anyone that does that.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

dwest369 said:


> peter1
> 
> I just opened my brand new Kipor 3500ti and found no Operator's Manual. Can you tell me if your's was within the shipping crate? Inside the unit? or if you have received one? I am of course checking with the seller. Just wanted some additional input in a hurry.
> 
> ...


I had one in the box with the DC cable, oil can and spark plug wrench.


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks for the quick answers. Everything was there except the manual. Finally found the phone number of the seller (WestcoastPower). They will mail the manual ASAP. 
I was happy with the deal. Everything (Except the Manual) arrived in good shape and arrived sooner than I expected. 
I will wait to start the unit until after I have read the manual. I will keep you guys posted.

Thanks again for the help

Don


----------

